# Which Casio ProTrek/Pathfinder is considered "the best" or your favorite?



## JohnM

Hi all. I was about ready to order a G-Shock Mudman GW-9300 (and still may) but then I discovered the Casio Pathfinder/ProTrek watches, which appeal to me due to the larger compass.

Is there one model among the many Casios that is considered the "top of the line" or that is most well regarded here on WUS? I know there are analog and digital versions and we all have different preferences, but I'm trying to narrow the list.

I would like the watch to be both Solar and Atomic Sync (ideally 6-band), water resistant, "tough" against shocks, and have a clear, easy to read dial layout.

If it's a current offering that would be great, but I'm also willing to wait a couple of months of there any updated, new releases planned.

Here's the current line-up for reference:

Mens, Womens, Ladies, Digital, Analog, Watches | CASIO America, Inc.

Thanks!
John


----------



## Sedi

JohnM said:


> Here's the current line-up for reference:
> 
> Mens, Womens, Ladies, Digital, Analog, Watches | CASIO America, Inc.


Strange that they still list all those models that have long been discontinued like the SPF-100 or PRG-50/60. I think of the really "current" models I'll prefer the PAW-2000 as it has IMO the most complete feature set when it comes to time-keeping - the PRW-2500 or PRW-1300 do add tide-moon features but they lack the 24 hr countdown timer. I'd prefer a longer timer over the tide-moon feature as I use the timer far more often. If you can live without the compass I'd suggest the PAW-500 (this one has also been discontinued so I don't know how hard it would be to find one) - it also has 24 hr timer and 24 hr stopwatch - standard alti-baro features with the possibility to permanently display baro trend on the home screen - and a really nice and uncluttered display:


Some say that the PRG-80 was the last true field ABC watch offered by Casio btw. It's no atomic however.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## JohnM

Thank you Sedi. Several more questions for you, if you don't mind.

Is Casio considered a leader in ABC watches or is this not their strength relative to others?

What is it about the G-Shock line, in particular, that makes these watches better known than ProTreks/Pathfinders? Is it the lower price primarily, the toughness of the G-Shocks, or another factor?

John


----------



## Sedi

Sadly Casio is not the leader. Other manufacturers offer better functionality in their ABC-watches. The lack of MSLP (mean sea level pressure - the barometric standard value) is particularly annoying as it makes calibration much more tiresome. However Casios are the only ABC-watches implementing solar and atomic reception. I guess G-Shocks are more popular as not many people really "need" all those ABC-features. I mostly like the combination of features the Protreks offer - mainly:
- current time displayed in almost all modes
- big and bold digits
- solar
- atomic

cheers, Sedi


----------



## JohnM

Thanks Sedi. If you don't mind my asking, who is the leader today in ABC watches -- would it be Suunto, maybe the Core?

Thanks also for the recommendation of the PAW-2000. I agree that the countdown timer is an important feature and am a bit surprised that other, newer, and more expensive Casio ProTreks lack this feature. Is there anything new coming out that might be the best of both worlds? I did try to look at the March-June 2012 catalogue that you kindly linked me to but could tell for sure due to the font size and my poor computer screen.

I just read some reviews of the PAW-2000 on Amazon.com. Overall, I'd say that people like this watch, especially the feature set. The primary criticisms were focused on things like the strap being thin and the dial lettering being a little less clear or bright than some other watches. It sounds like a good but not quite perfect watch -- as is often true in life, right? ;-)

Last question, what do you think of the G-Shock Mudman GW-9300? The compass is small -- is it still useful?

John


----------



## ThomAsio

Protreks are good in onemore regard, namely water resistance - despite being outdoor watches, most competition aint on Casio level.

Depending on ambient light, the contrast of the paw-2000, aint the best. Like all dual display models. Also, alarm tone is very low - just like many other Casios. And it dont got any snooze, if that matters. Like all ProTreks. And dont forget the strap compasses ;-)


----------



## gaijin

"Best" is entirely an individual choice, but my vote is my PRX2500T:










YMMV ;-)


----------



## ModestGP

I recommend the PRW-2500. Great watch (although I prefer Suunto as ABC watch).


----------



## stockae92

The best for me would have been PAW1300T, its slim in profile, i like the titanium bracelet, has all the essential (including 24hr CDT) and relatively inexpensive to own. It would be been my perfect "one" watch.

But I don't own one any more. Instead I went for the PRG130Y and PRG510. Why? the PRG(s) are not as "pefect" as the PAW1300T but they are more exciting (interesting) to wear


----------



## ThomAsio

ThomAsio said:


> Protreks are good in onemore regard, namely water resistance - despite being outdoor watches, most competition aint on Casio level.
> 
> Depending on ambient light, the contrast of the paw-2000, aint the best. Like all dual display models. Also, alarm tone is very low - just like many other Casios. And it dont got any snooze, if that matters. Like all ProTreks. And dont forget the strap compasses ;-)


I forgot to mention that on the PAW/PRW 2000, the crystal is flush straight with the bezel - not recessed at all. That makes the crystal prone to scratches. The PRG-240 solves that, but it got poor build quality and a very bad strap. I havent seen the titanium IRL, so maybe that one solves both problems.

IMHO, Casio Protreks (and the Riseman) got the advantage of being rugged and have reliable WR. However, their alti and baro functions are poorly implemented. So likely, I'll sell my PRG-240, and get a PRW-5x00 or PRG-550, depending on which got the best prices (I dont care much about atomic and tough movement). Why I go ana-digi? Since AB aint too good anyway, I'd rather have a watch with ABC capabilities for fun once in a while, than have a nerdy looking computer attached to my wrist.


----------



## scooby

I've had em all...PAG40, PAW1300,1500, 240, Sunnto's etc. This is by far my favorite thus far. Next would be the 1500....


----------



## JohnM

Scooby,

Which model is that and what do you like most about it?

John


----------



## jeepcoma

That would be the PRW-5100YT-1J "Black Titan".



JohnM said:


> Scooby,
> 
> Which model is that and what do you like most about it?
> 
> John


----------



## Pathfinding

I own SPF40T, PAW1500T, PAW2000T, PRW2500T

My favorite is the 1500, i find it has the best mix of features, looks and screen layout.


----------



## gaijin

jeepcoma said:


> That would be the PRW-5100YT-1J "Black Titan".


No. It is just a simple PRW-5100-1JF:



















Very similar to the "Black Titan" without the metal bracelet and Sapphire glass, but with all the same functionality. ;-)

HTH


----------



## jeepcoma

gaijin said:


> No. It is just a simple PRW-5100-1JF:


Ah, thanks for the correction. I knew the difference between the two (easily identifible by the green vs white arrow at 12 o'clock position and the blue ring around the bezel), but was going by the photo at Amazon. And actually Amazon lists them both as Black Titan, with "PRW-5100YT-1J" as the standard and the "PRW-5100YT-1JF" variant being a "limited edition". Very confusing.


----------



## gaijin

jeepcoma said:


> Ah, thanks for the correction. I knew the difference between the two (easily identifible by the green vs white arrow at 12 o'clock position and the blue ring around the bezel), but was going by the photo at Amazon. And actually Amazon lists them both as Black Titan, with "PRW-5100YT-1J" as the standard and the "PRW-5100YT-1JF" variant being a "limited edition". Very confusing.


I have found Amazon to be a far less than reliable source for how a watch should look. Often the picture used does not match the model number.

HTH


----------



## ThomAsio

Hi gaijin

What do you think of the classic ana-digi problem with the hands covering the digital display? Is it somewhat easy to turn the watch a little, and look beneath the hands? What about the solar panel, does it always looks blackish or can it once in a while look more purple, depending on the surrounding light? Like on many digital tough solars?

Thanks,
Thomas


----------



## scooby

JohnM said:


> Scooby,
> 
> Which model is that and what do you like most about it?
> 
> John





gaijin said:


> No. It is just a simple PRW-5100-1JF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very similar to the "Black Titan" without the metal bracelet and Sapphire glass, but with all the same functionality. ;-)
> 
> HTH


He's right. It's the PRW5100-1JF. What I like about it....Hmmm, where do I start? I love the soft comfortable band. One of the best I've had thus far. I love the looks. It is all black with just some subtle accents. Usually when Casio comes out with an all black model they only have it with a negative display which kills it for me. Speaking of display, this is the what sets it over the top with me. I LOVE the easy to read analog display!!! The second hand hits every marker with authority and it's just a pleasure to look at. Like I said, I loved the 1500, but the display was a little cluttered with things that I just didn't care about like moon phase and tide graph. I buy my watches first and foremost as "a watch". The ABC functions are just "nice to have for me". So I like that it has such a great easy to read face, but still has a very readable and functional digital display as well. The backlight is super bright as well. So overall, just a super comfortable, easy to read, and great looking watch IMO.


----------



## gaijin

ThomAsio said:


> Hi gaijin
> 
> What do you think of the classic ana-digi problem with the hands covering the digital display? Is it somewhat easy to turn the watch a little, and look beneath the hands? What about the solar panel, does it always looks blackish or can it once in a while look more purple, depending on the surrounding light? Like on many digital tough solars?
> 
> Thanks,
> Thomas


With this watch, since the information on the digital display is spread out and it is set well underneath the level of the hands, I have never had any trouble reading the information on the display. Even if the Minute hand is directly over a display element, I can simply look in from the side to clearly see what is displayed.

The dial color is pretty much as in my pics all the time, a slightly off-black.

HTH


----------



## bezgeo85

As in many things, best always is subjective.

According to your needs you define the one that fits most of your criteria.

I think that paw 2000 combines all the abc functionality in a slim and dressy case so i would pick this between the others.


----------



## ThomAsio

gaijin said:


> With this watch, since the information on the digital display is spread out and it is set well underneath the level of the hands, I have never had any trouble reading the information on the display. Even if the Minute hand is directly over a display element, I can simply look in from the side to clearly see what is displayed.
> 
> The dial color is pretty much as in my pics all the time, a slightly off-black.
> 
> HTH


Thanks a lot


----------



## MikoDel

ThomAsio said:


> Hi gaijin
> 
> What do you think of the classic ana-digi problem with the hands covering the digital display? Is it somewhat easy to turn the watch a little, and look beneath the hands? What about the solar panel, does it always looks blackish or can it once in a while look more purple, depending on the surrounding light? Like on many digital tough solars?
> 
> Thanks,
> Thomas


Well, if you are looking to get a reading from the stopwatch on a PRG-510T at around 5:30 it is a little tough!! These Pro Treks are a great value. I read the other comments, and truly the altimeter is wacky. Even after cal to a correct ref altitude for my area (+80ft > sea level), I go back and check it hours later and it reads -800 or something. o| I better watch out for the giant octopus!!

Also, the really cool sparkly finish on the plastic is rubbing off and now in places instead of sparkle there just murky gray. Bleh! But to heck with all that, the watch is awesome. I'm not a mountain climber or a pilot so the funky alti reading doesn't irk me too much. I love the fact that I never have to set anything. Time is accurate to within 2 seconds in 3 or four months. I leave it on the windowsill sometimes, and it's always charged to full power. Super easy to read, lights up at night, beeps on the hour (just did, ha ha!)

Great watch, I highly recommend it!!! And water resist 10 BAR!


----------



## Wojo

I have three Pathfinder/Pro-Treks and my favorite is the PRW5100G-4 Similar to Scooby's but with orange accents. Yes, its missing some features of other models like the 2000 or 2500 but for hiking and general outdoors use it has served me well. 

This is also cumbersome to do, but you can calibrate the altimiter to a known altitude on a map or marker at a trailhead if you really need accuracy on the alti. I have done this before a hike and the altimiter was within 20 ft of the marked altitude on the map at the summit.


----------



## RRT

I really like the PRX-2500T. Thank you for sharing. Thank you for sharing the information on all watches but especially the PRW-5100-1JF. I believe that best combines the features that I like with the look I prefer. Thanks again for a great discussion. Now I have to sell my PAG-240 and potentially my incoming PRW-2500-1A.


----------



## xevious

gaijin said:


> With this watch, since the information on the digital display is spread out and it is set well underneath the level of the hands, I have never had any trouble reading the information on the display. Even if the Minute hand is directly over a display element, I can simply look in from the side to clearly see what is displayed.


You don't mind that super tiny barometric trend graph? It looks like it has much less detail than on the full digital Protreks.


----------



## allen2oo3

I love my PAW-1500Y


----------



## arutlosjr11

PAW 5000 on Isofrane


----------



## Morteza

This one:


----------



## RRT

My choice is the PRW-2500-1A. It is getting most of my wrist time. Currently wear it on a olive drab zulu from Jswing (forum member). I want to try it on an Isofrane.


----------



## Bellerophon

arutlosjr11 said:


> PAW 5000 on Isofrane


How easy is it to put this on the isofrane? Aren't the spring bars very thick? I have a paw2000 and would like to put it on an isofrane


----------



## RRT

RRT said:


> My choice is the PRW-2500-1A. It is getting most of my wrist time. Currently wear it on a olive drab zulu from Jswing (forum member). I want to try it on an Isofrane.
> 
> View attachment 673157


I have a question and would like guidance please. Is there a Pro Trek/Pathfinder that offers a similar looks/appear (positive display with mostly black features) that offers a 24 hour stop watch ? Thanks


----------



## Sedi

RRT said:


> I have a question and would like guidance please. Is there a Pro Trek/Pathfinder that offers a similar looks/appear (positive display with mostly black features) that offers a 24 hour stop watch ? Thanks


A PAW-1300G maybe?
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/new-paw-1300g-1v-modem-burner-108193.html

cheers, Sedi


----------



## RRT

Sedi said:


> A PAW-1300G maybe?
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/new-paw-1300g-1v-modem-burner-108193.html
> 
> cheers, Sedi


Thank you Sedi. I appreciate the guidance. I will research it. I really like PRW 2500-1A, wish it more than a 60 minutes stop watch. Thanks again.


----------



## KOKONUTZ

My PRW-2500-T Titanium Casio Pro Trek


----------



## jay1

My personal favourite and the one that I consider is 'the best' for me is easily the PRX-7000T








but the one I actually think is 'the best' Pro Trek is the PRX-2500T because of the shear information and detail it can display.








also an honourable mention has to go to the PRW-5100T as it's actually my (almost) joint favourite, it has the analogue but it has the added detail of the digital esp. with the 1/100th second stopwatch and the barometer graph, if the 7000T didn't exist this would be my favourite.


----------



## CanonMan

I love my orange 240, lust after the camo 2500 and have a 510/550 incoming. 

Don't actually know what the difference is between a 510 and a 550? It was advertised as a 550. 

So I'm hoping it looks as good in the flesh as the pictures indicate. If not I blame Scooby it was these pics which made me do it. Lol 

Sent through Tapatalk on HTCs Desire.


----------



## An631

My favorite is PRW-5000-1ER.​


----------



## GShockMe

An631 said:


> My favorite is PRW-5000-1ER.​


Ditto. Love mine on titanium bracelet.


----------



## dspaulson

I love my PRW-1500YJ


----------



## Nemo

Hi,

I was very surprised on how my PRW 2000 could take a beating without any marks on the crystal. It's a very well enginereed watch.
The titanium band is scratched easily this is true but I remember when the first compass casio watches were released, the manual adviced not to change their rubber band for some metallic one or the compass accuracy would suffer from it. So titanium is non conductive but very easy to get scratched.
I have been studying all the other ABC watches prior to buy my PRW 2000 (I was almost ready to buy a Core with aluminium body ! But it was not solar and not atomic... but looked so good. :-D ). What made the difference has been taht the PRW 2000 is:
- thin enough to be forgotten and not bump against everything.
- 24 hours CDT and STW (with current time displayed)
- Sunset and Sunrise
- Dual LCD which also is used as a 24 hours analog watch in world time or sunset/sunrise modes...
- Metallic buttons on the side the two in front are plastic.

The atomic features was mandatory as the tough solar attribute. I needed a chime, an auto light...
The PRW 2000 got everything. Oh and the time is always displayed in all the main functions.
Now this is hard to go back to the GWM5600 as I feel the digits have suddendly schrinked... :-D

All in all this is a great watch with feature I use a lot but the altimeter.
(The barometer is checked every morning for a weather tendency. The compass comes handy when I need a quick orientation check though... I have even used the temp sensor in some cold or hot environment, the rare moments I take the watch off...)
Oh, and this is a module which can stand the cold and the heat.
Really a great tool watch which can be worn under a shirt sleeve or on a hike in the wilderness. Surprisely elegant.

Cheers
Nemo


----------



## Byron2701

my favorite Protrek...
clean display, large letters, the possilibity to use other 22mm straps without requiring adapters and the sunrise/sunset function


----------



## flame2000

My favorite as well..........:-!


----------



## glazer1972

PAW2000T


----------



## Smaug

I wonder if the original poster chose his watch yet?

Back on Pg. 1, he misunderstood someone when they said that the 2500 models don't have 24 hour countdown timer or stopwatch. He thought it meant there was no countdown timer or stopwatch, but what it really means is that the timer and stopwatch only go up to an hour.

I just ordered a 2500T, and I won't miss a 24 hour countdown timer, but I may miss a 24 hour stopwatch.

I decided to go with the 2500 instead of the 2000 because I've never had a watch with a moon phase. The 2000 model loses the moon phase and tide features in favor of sunrise/sunset data.

The 2000 and 2500 models have a more accurate sensor than the 1xxx models.

I do like the display of the 1500 better than the 2500; it's a little sharper and higher quality, with the time still in the middle. But the better sensor in the 2xxx series is worth forgoing the display quality a bit.

The one thing I probably didn't think about enough is whether the 2500 will be too big for my 6-7/8" wrist. I watched a YouTube video by James somebody with some footage of it on his 7.5" wrist, and it barely fits. So I may end up returning it, skipping the moon data, and getting a more compact one.

You asked about the Mudman. That's a popular G-Shock model, but it is worth noting that the buttons require quite a firm press. To me, this makes the stopwatch lose some functionality, because you can't start it at the blink of an eye. So think about how rough you are on your watches. If it is really going to take a beating, and you don't really want or need a barometer, compass, thermometer, and altimeter, then get the Mudman. 

I've had my G-Shocks, and I still have one. But I'm not rough enough on them to really warrant the huge thickness. So I either go with a "regular" digital sports watch from Casio, or a Pro-Trek. I figure I can use the barometer trend graph on a daily basis, and the thermometer and compass occasionally. I'll probably never use the altimeter. I will use the alarms and timer though.

There are also some in between models that are not technically Pro Treks or Pathfinders. The Twin Sensors are some. There's also a model in the regular sport watch range that has a barometer, along with all the other normal digital watch features for something like $50. Much smaller too.

Let us know what you decided to go with, at any rate.


----------



## Smaug

*To those who only responded with photos...*

... would you mind going back and adding something that says which models they are?

It would be most helpful to us Pro-Trek n00bs when we happen upon this thread.


----------



## loubapache

Smaug said:


> I wonder if the original poster chose his watch yet?
> 
> Back on Pg. 1, he misunderstood someone when they said that the 2500 models don't have 24 hour countdown timer or stopwatch. He thought it meant there was no countdown timer or stopwatch, but what it really means is that the timer and stopwatch only go up to an hour.
> 
> I just ordered a 2500T, and I won't miss a 24 hour countdown timer, but I may miss a 24 hour stopwatch.


I ordered a PRW2500-1A and it should be here tomorrow or Monday. According to specs, the PRW2500 does have a 24 hr stopwatch.

Stopwatch	1/100-second stopwatch; measuring capacity: 23:59'59.99"; elapsed time; split time; 1st - 2nd place times​


----------



## Smaug

Oh, I wish I hadn't found this thread. I had ordered a PRG2500T on July 1st. But from some seller who had the best price+shipping. So it is taking forEVER to get to me here in Chicago from California.

Meanwhile, I'm trying to stay sane for the wait and I found this forum, YouTube videos, and it seems like the majority of ProTrek fans prefer the 2000 to the 2500.

So just now, I broke down and ordered one from Amazon, and ponied up the extra $4 to have it by tomorrow. (Amazon Prime member ship gives free 2-day shipping, and 1-day shipping on one item for only $4 extra. The problem is that one quickly gets spoiled by this, and having to wait a week for something to ship from somewhere else quickly becomes irritating)

Maybe they will BOTH get here tomorrow? 

Anyway, I only intend to keep one of them.

I wonder which will win for me? Moon/tide/200m/titanium on the 2500 or sunrise/sunset/resin/thin/100m of the 2000...

If the votes here are any indication, I will likely return the 2500T and keep the 2000.


----------



## Smaug

loubapache said:


> I ordered a PRW2500-1A and it should be here tomorrow or Monday. According to specs, the PRW2500 does have a 24 hr stopwatch.
> 
> Stopwatch 1/100-second stopwatch; measuring capacity: 23:59'59.99"; elapsed time; split time; 1st - 2nd place times​


You're RIGHT! I wonder if they changed the specs. or if folks have just been mis-quoting them all along? I feel much better about the 2500 now that I know it has a 24 hr stopwatch.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool.

This ABC watch might be the Rolls-Royce of ABC watches.


----------



## cohenfive

well i just bought a prw5100-1 from a seller/dealer here, looking forward to putting it into action!


----------



## Sedi

Smaug said:


> You're RIGHT! I wonder if they changed the specs. or if folks have just been mis-quoting them all along? I feel much better about the 2500 now that I know it has a 24 hr stopwatch.


I guess people mis-quoted it. They didn't change the specs.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## MSYuen

Let us know what you find 

I've been debating between the PRW2500T-7CR (all-digital) and the PRW5100 (analog/digital). True, the PRW5100 looks stealthy and badass, but I am leaning more towards the all-digital watches for the fact that more info can be displayed at once.

My friend has the 2000.



Smaug said:


> Oh, I wish I hadn't found this thread. I had ordered a PRG2500T on July 1st. But from some seller who had the best price+shipping. So it is taking forEVER to get to me here in Chicago from California.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm trying to stay sane for the wait and I found this forum, YouTube videos, and it seems like the majority of ProTrek fans prefer the 2000 to the 2500.
> 
> So just now, I broke down and ordered one from Amazon, and ponied up the extra $4 to have it by tomorrow. (Amazon Prime member ship gives free 2-day shipping, and 1-day shipping on one item for only $4 extra. The problem is that one quickly gets spoiled by this, and having to wait a week for something to ship from somewhere else quickly becomes irritating)
> 
> Maybe they will BOTH get here tomorrow?
> 
> Anyway, I only intend to keep one of them.
> 
> I wonder which will win for me? Moon/tide/200m/titanium on the 2500 or sunrise/sunset/resin/thin/100m of the 2000...
> 
> If the votes here are any indication, I will likely return the 2500T and keep the 2000.


----------



## Sedi

Hi and welcome to the forum MSYuen!

cheers, Sedi


----------



## MSYuen

Thank you, Sedi


----------



## MSYuen

Bought myself a Casio PRW2500T for $290. Amazon has a 20% off promo right now. Code didn't work, but I contacted Cust Service and specified that the promo applies to Sports & Outdoors category, watches were not excluded in the offer terms, and the watch itself is listed under Sports & Outdoors. They asked me to go ahead and place the order, and that they would adjust the price difference


----------



## Smaug

Great deal, MSYuen. I paid $305 through an Amazon-affiliated vendor just two weeks ago, and it took a full week to arrive here, shipped Priority.


----------



## loubapache

For the PRW2500T, Leasure Pro has it for $270. I wanted the PRW2500-1 but they are out of stock. Maybe I should try Amazon for the 30% because their price is $224 for the PRW2500-1 (before the 20%).


----------



## prassanten

it's mine and really like it ;-)


----------



## MSYuen

Yup! I'm liking the PRW2500T-7CR!


----------



## stephen240

prassanten said:


> it's mine and really like it ;-)


Can someone help me identify the watch prassanten is wearing? I can't quite tell. But I'm loving it!


----------



## stephen240

stephen240 said:


> Can someone help me identify the watch prassanten is wearing? I can't quite tell. But I'm loving it!


Never mind solved it myself! PRG110


----------



## anathema

I also prefer the PAW2000T.

It is MUCH slimmer on your wrist than the 2500 or almost all of the other pathfinders. It has sunrise/sunset data which are IMO much more useful than something like tide/moon phase (unless you're on the ocean maybe). It has 24 hour countdown timer which is rare in the pathfinder lineup. Plus it doesn't look like a dive computer on your wrist, it looks like a tough outdoorsy watch. It is only a little less clear because it has another LCD layer on it to show an analog style compass in addition to the numerical degree display. It uses this second overlaid LCD for other stuff as well.


----------



## cal..45

The SGW-300 (if you want to call it a Pathfinder) is the best so far I've ever had.

cheers


----------



## kiwidj

This one for me...









:-!


----------



## gaijin

anathema said:


> I also prefer the PAW2000T.
> 
> It is MUCH slimmer on your wrist than the 2500 or almost all of the other pathfinders. It has sunrise/sunset data which are IMO much more useful than something like tide/moon phase (unless you're on the ocean maybe). It has 24 hour countdown timer which is rare in the pathfinder lineup. Plus it doesn't look like a dive computer on your wrist, it looks like a tough outdoorsy watch. It is only a little less clear because it has another LCD layer on it to show an analog style compass in addition to the numerical degree display. It uses this second overlaid LCD for other stuff as well.


Imagine that ... you took a picture of your watch at exactly the same time I took a picture of my watch:










No ... wait a minute ... you just "borrowed" my picture without even acknowledging it was a borrowed pic! :-(

I don't mind others using my pics, but at least give some credit and don't try to pass it off as your own.

HTH


----------



## anathema

Hah I never meant to even imply it was my watch or picture, it is just my favorite pic of this watch so I use it (often enough actually) to show off how good it looks. A good pic that epitomizes the 'tough outdoorsy' look I was describing. I've never passed it on as my own pic anywhere though. In the future I will say its "gaijin's" heheh.



gaijin said:


> Imagine that ... you took a picture of your watch at exactly the same time I took a picture of my watch:
> 
> <snip>
> 
> No ... wait a minute ... you just "borrowed" my picture without even acknowledging it was a borrowed pic! :-(
> 
> I don't mind others using my pics, but at least give some credit and don't try to pass it off as your own.
> 
> HTH


----------



## Nemo

Just another view to show how thin and confortable the 2000's are. ;-) 

Envoyé depuis mon GT-I9100 avec Tapatalk


----------



## BA1970

Three hotties!



jay1 said:


> My personal favourite and the one that I consider is 'the best' for me is easily the PRX-7000T
> View attachment 733250
> 
> 
> but the one I actually think is 'the best' Pro Trek is the PRX-2500T because of the shear information and detail it can display.
> View attachment 733252
> 
> 
> also an honourable mention has to go to the PRW-5100T as it's actually my (almost) joint favourite, it has the analogue but it has the added detail of the digital esp. with the 1/100th second stopwatch and the barometer graph, if the 7000T didn't exist this would be my favourite.
> View attachment 733249


----------



## BA1970

Well, this is my first and only ProTrek; the PRW-2500. I love it. It's got everything I need/want in a watch. Great looks. Great features. 200m water resistancy. The backing of a company that has lots of experience. Don't think that I can go wrong.


----------



## Stargazer1

My favorite is, of course, the one that I have: a PRW-1300YTJ. The titanium case and bracelet are very slim and light. The sapphire crystal is immaculate. I love the atomic synchronization and the fact that I don't need to change the battery. The automatic LED light is cool. I also use the multiple alarms daily when I am at work so that I can remind myself of the bell schedule. It's the perfect tool watch for me.


----------



## canadu

This was a great comparison because I was trying to decide on a Pro-trek vs another Suunto. I just ordered 2500 and can't wait to compare it to the Core that I own. Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## gaijin

canadu said:


> This was a great comparison because I was trying to decide on a Pro-trek vs another Suunto. I just ordered 2500 and can't wait to compare it to the Core that I own. Thanks for all the feedback.


I think you'll appreciate not having to replace the battery. ;-)

HTH


----------



## BA1970

Looks good on that strap.


----------



## Nemo

Is there a simple mode with dual times analog and digital on the 5100?

Envoyé depuis mon GT-I9100 avec Tapatalk


----------



## Pfeff

If you mean can it show a home time with analog and a second zone with digital, yes it does. Picking up a 5100 next week in NY but been reading the manual on line and looked at a similar 510 model yesterday. 

Not only dual zones, but while travelling you can easily swap your home and second zones so the local time becomes your home zone and shown with the analog hands and your regular home zone becomes your default second zone. I travel a lot and like that. Hope I didn't misunderstand you.

Looking forward to comparing the 5100 to my Tissot T-Touch Expert. Plan to use the 5100 as my everyday watch and the Tissot when I want something less bulky and dressy.


----------



## Nemo

Thank you for your answer. 
In fact I like to read the time on the analog and the digital and reading the manual of the 5100 this dual time last for only three minutes and is available on the world time mode. .. 
I would live to have it all the time. 
On my old Ana-digital Aqualand I enjoyed having this double reading.  

Envoyé depuis mon GT-I9100 avec Tapatalk


----------



## canadu

gaijin said:


> I think you'll appreciate not having to replace the battery. ;-)
> 
> HTH


The Protrek arrived yesterday and it sure screams geek adventurer, lol. I am looking forward to comparing it to my Core whose battery incidentally needs changing while the Protrek is perched soaking up the sun.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Budge

Pfeff said:


> Looking forward to comparing the 5100 to my Tissot T-Touch Expert. Plan to use the 5100 as my everyday watch and the Tissot when I want something less bulky and dressy.


I'd be curious to read your review of the 5100 vs the T-Touch Expert. These are the two watches I looked at today. I like the polished titanium of the Tissot better than the three shades of black or silver on the 5100, but the atomic solar is such a great feature. Please shoot me a PM when you get a chance to post your thoughts.


----------



## Budge

jay1 said:


> View attachment 733249


I didn't know Casio made a 5100 that wasn't black! Is it possible to get this model with a sapphire crystal? My searching would be over.


----------



## olticker

It would have to be the following:


----------



## Sedi

olticker said:


> It would have to be the following:
> 
> View attachment 817122


Very nice! Welcome to the forum!

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Pfeff

Budge said:


> I'd be curious to read your review of the 5100 vs the T-Touch Expert. These are the two watches I looked at today. I like the polished titanium of the Tissot better than the three shades of black or silver on the 5100, but the atomic solar is such a great feature. Please shoot me a PM when you get a chance to post your thoughts.


Picked up the 5100 yesterday and have to say on first impressions, it's very easy to read, not that the T-Touch isn't! I'll gladly take time to do a comparison in a few weeks after I return from vacation and settled back in at home. Sorry for delay. I will say this though, both are great ABC watches. My reason for both is that I will use the 5100 as a daiy knock about watch and the T-Touch for less arduous occasions as I have found the titanium does mark pretty easily but fortunately the marks can be cleaned out with an ink eraser. Found this tip in the Tissot forum.


----------



## Pfeff

Nemo said:


> Thank you for your answer.
> In fact I like to read the time on the analog and the digital and reading the manual of the 5100 this dual time last for only three minutes and is available on the world time mode. ..
> I would live to have it all the time.
> On my old Ana-digital Aqualand I enjoyed having this double reading.
> 
> Envoyé depuis mon GT-I9100 avec Tapatalk


Okay, the three minutes is only while adjusting the location. If you don't press a button it returns to normal operation. So, if you use the mode button to choose world time, it will continue to display the chosen location in the digital display while the second hand stays put on the zone location and the analog hands, except second hand display the local or home time for as long as you leave the mode on WT. Hope that clears that up for you.


----------



## Hawkman

So basically, the watch won't perform dual time display. I want the digital display showing the time as well as the analog, and not just for 3 minutes and not with the second hand stuck in one spot.


----------



## Pfeff

That's not quite right. The analog will continue to show the home or local time, and in WT mode the desired world time continuously shows the foreign time in the digital display for as long as you stay on WT mode. But yes the second hand points to the time zone and only resumes the sweep function when in HS or Home modes. I don't have an issue with this. Besides to me leaving the day and date visible in the digital display is far more useful for normal usage. I only need to see the second zone time when I am going to make a phone call. 

By comparison, the Tissot T-Touch Expert has no second hand at all and while there is a second time zone mode, you need to remember where this is set for and you also must know the time to set the second time for. 

A nice feature in the Casio is the ability to swap time zones with your home time. I use this when traveling. Get to my destination and simply swap zones. The revert on my return. No manually setting the watch's hands or digital read out. IMHO, this is a very well thought out design.


----------



## Harayasu

I only have one, a PAW-1300T, so I don't have much to choose from, but I love it. I choose it because of its relative small size, its weight and the nice looks. This year it was with me on its second camping trip in the mountains and although I don't use the altimeter, I like to check the barometer. The compass is accurate enough to get a rough impression of the directions. The thermometer is nice for checking the temperature early in the morning, I don't wear a watch when I'm sleeping. And the weight was much less than I expected and that's a great thing when hiking.


----------



## tenXring

prw2500
love this one with the Maratac Band (lighter and more comfortable band).


----------



## Nemo

Pfeff said:


> That's not quite right. The analog will continue to show the home or local time, and in WT mode the desired world time continuously shows the foreign time in the digital display for as long as you stay on WT mode. But yes the second hand points to the time zone and only resumes the sweep function when in HS or Home modes. I don't have an issue with this. Besides to me leaving the day and date visible in the digital display is far more useful for normal usage. I only need to see the second zone time when I am going to make a phone call.
> 
> By comparison, the Tissot T-Touch Expert has no second hand at all and while there is a second time zone mode, you need to remember where this is set for and you also must know the time to set the second time for.
> 
> A nice feature in the Casio is the ability to swap time zones with your home time. I use this when traveling. Get to my destination and simply swap zones. The revert on my return. No manually setting the watch's hands or digital read out. IMHO, this is a very well thought out design.


Thank you for the answer. 
Eventually I have kept my prw2000 and bought a GW2500B. ;-)









Envoyé depuis mon GT-I9100 avec Tapatalk


----------



## LHF1120

1300. Thin, lightweight and functional.


----------



## db1561

I'm way off topic here, but I just purchased the watch pictured below and was wondering if it is normal for the compass function to turn off after about 15 seconds (aprox) I can supply pics if needed!

Thanks, Dennis



canadu said:


> The Protrek arrived yesterday and it sure screams geek adventurer, lol. I am looking forward to comparing it to my Core whose battery incidentally needs changing while the Protrek is perched soaking up the sun.
> 
> View attachment 802775
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Byron2701

yes, compass measurement stops after 20s - power save for battery


----------



## Texaspoff

This has become my new favorite. PRG510T, This replaced my PRG240T, and is fitting the bill nicely. I love the ana/digi compared go a full digital. TXPO


----------



## adi911

Nice one. I also like very much this combination of ana/digi. And I think one of the greatest benefits from this display is the big solar cell. Charges fast and with not so much light.


----------



## safetyobc

db1561 said:


> I'm way off topic here, but I just purchased the watch pictured below and was wondering if it is normal for the compass function to turn off after about 15 seconds (aprox) I can supply pics if needed!
> 
> Thanks, Dennis


I don't own the watch, but was watching a review on YouTube and it turns off to save battery, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## canadu

db1561 said:


> I'm way off topic here, but I just purchased the watch pictured below and was wondering if it is normal for the compass function to turn off after about 15 seconds (aprox) I can supply pics if needed!
> 
> Thanks, Dennis


As commented, it does indeed turn off to conserve battery.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Iamcanadn

I have the prx-2500t and it is awesome.


----------



## jdc222

I don't wear it too often but I do get in the mood once in a while. I prefer the Pathfinder with strap adapters, on a NATO, as you can see.

View attachment 999275


View attachment 999276


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JPC

jdc222 said:


> I don't wear it too often but I do get in the mood once in a while. I prefer the Pathfinder with strap adapters, on a NATO, as you can see.
> 
> View attachment 999275
> 
> 
> View attachment 999276
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How comfortable is that nato and is it stiff or soft? Where did you get it?

Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## otbricki

I like the PAW 2000 of the Casio watches. The sunrise/sunset are a big deal for me as photography is a major hobby of mine. I also like the solar/radio sync features quite a bit however they are not as critical as sunrise/sunset.

I am starting to think that a GPS would be a big deal for me to track photo locations.

I'm wondering if there is a GPS watch with sunrise/sunset. Any ideas?


----------



## mark1958

I do a lot of photography as well and was trying to decide between the various pathfinders vs Suunto. However, in reality there are good smart phone apps for sunrise sunset and once you have the times-- even before you get to your location (assuming phone reception is an issue) -- you do not really need daily updates. So i am trying to figure out how useful this feature really is. I would prefer to have it.. but the solar/atomic feature is a bit more appealing.



otbricki said:


> I like the PAW 2000 of the Casio watches. The sunrise/sunset are a big deal for me as photography is a major hobby of mine. I also like the solar/radio sync features quite a bit however they are not as critical as sunrise/sunset.
> 
> I am starting to think that a GPS would be a big deal for me to track photo locations.
> 
> I'm wondering if there is a GPS watch with sunrise/sunset. Any ideas?


----------



## Rouslanh

After about 6-7 years wear 7 day per week my PRG-80-L i just cant get enough this watch..It is still amazing,tough and solid ,attract the eye.
Sorry Casio does not make models like this anymore....


----------



## CasioVibe

I think the PRG-40T-7VDR in my opinion is the best!


----------



## CasioVibe




----------



## CasioVibe




----------



## Wulf

I have (had) the PRG550, PRW3000 and PAW2000. For functionality, the 2000 is the best because it can displays the most information and is nicer quality and style compared to the 3000.

My wish for the best ProTrek? Take the 2000 and:

- increase the contrast in low light situations. The dual LCD is nice but I would trade that for better legibility
- increase the size of the LCD (display even more at the same time like barometer trend, barometer/temp reading and date/day, second city.
- use the new V3 sensor

Basically, combine all the best of the 2000, 2500 and 3000 and add a few new features. I am anxiously waiting for the PRW-4000.  For now, the 2000 is the best for me, closely followed by the 550 for analog style and easy to read analog display.


----------



## Chrisek

I am on my first ProTrek.










I love the clarity of the display, absolutely love the profile or the sleekness (height) of it. I like the strap, wish I could remove the wings. Fortunately they are small enough to not overly annoy.

I am good with the bezel (many complain of ding or scratching it) and it's robustness.

It does everything so well I don't have a desire to get any other ProTreks at this time, which is unusual for me.

sent with aloha


----------



## Harlz

This is my PRG-510 non-atomic. Its seen its fair share of abuse from Kayaking, caving, Mud Runs, Tough Mudder and the Spartan Race. The GWN-1000 will more than likely replace this as the watch is starting to look stale compared to the new Ana-Digital protreks and gshocks.


----------



## hiker

e
ven after the abuse your prg 510 looks in very good condition.makes me rather happy I bought one couple of years ago when prices were reasonable. it seems very solid and is very well balanced watch on wrist.one of the best i have had infact.but I wear it occasionally now..I wonder how the latest prw 6000 is compared prg 510.lets see


----------



## Harlz

After all that the glass is still scratch free which surprises. The case has a few blemishes but no deep scratches that detract from its looks. It gives me a good feeling about casio products. I will get another Protrek or perhaps the Gulfmaster Gshock when it gets released.


----------



## hiker

I think may be among mineral glasses casio uses different qualities. some of my mineral glass watches scratched easily compared to others.like my prg 40 scratched a lot. but reentl I sold my prg 500 after years of use,and it was also scratch free


----------



## skids1112

I read this whole thread and did not see one mention of the PAW1100. Is there a problem with that model?

Thanks,

Charlie


----------



## hiker

prw 1100 was champion of protreks 5 years ago...now models with faster more energy efficient sensors as well as more compact size ,snooze alarm ,24 hours timer have come so this may be the reason 1100 is mentioned less now...
anyway prw1100or prg 80 was toughe protrek I have seen...bu prg 130/prw 1500 and prg260 are also almost as tough as 1100


----------



## Texaspoff

Going to be my PRW5000 with TI band. I also have the PRG510T but I prefer this one.


----------



## vanilla.coffee

I am rather pleased with my prw-6000
Beautiful looking watch and super comfortable to wear.


----------



## SSingh1975

As someone who's gone thru several Protreks (and Suunto), I firmly believe the older models (PAG 40, 80, 1100, 1300, 1500 era) were probably the best ones in terms of overall build quality, feature set (albeit older sensors) and ruggedness.

The other thing I like about the older gen is the clear display and sharper digits and stainless steel components (outer bezel). The newer ones are all cheaper resin build which I'm not a big fan of. I owned the PAG240 and PRW2500 and flipped both due to too much plastic/resin and a cheaper build. My old PAG40 was the one that served me thru countless hikes, fishing trips and volunteered boy scout trips and still worked fine after 5+ years. It's a pity Casio doesn't build ABC watches like they used to a decade ago.

My Core is acting up after 3rd battery change so I might pick up a PAW1100 titanium or PRW1500 sometime down the road. I don't care for the newer models at all but that's me.


----------



## Sedi

SSingh1975 said:


> I firmly believe the older models (PAG 40, 80, 1100, 1300, 1500 era) were probably the best ones in terms of overall build quality, feature set (albeit older sensors) and ruggedness.


What I really miss on the newer models (starting with the PAW-2000) is the altimeter stopwatch that the 1300 and PAW-500 had. A really useful feature. Considering overall quality - I don't think my PRW-1200 was much better than my PRG-270. IMO the PRG-270 feels more solid than the 240, but that's probably only because of the missing turnable bezel that tends to become loose over time. The PRW-1200 (which had the same module as the PRG-80 or PAW-1100) had about the same or slightly worse contrast than the PRG-270. But I still like the display of the PAW-500 best - just clean and crisp with no clutter.


I'm seriously considering getting either a PAW-1300, 1100 or PRG-80 however. Especially the 1300 as I want the altimeter stopwatch feature - however it's too close to the PAW-500 - apart from the missing compass on the 500 the features are exactly the same. On my wish list is also still a PRG-100 which also lacks a compass but has probably the biggest baro trend graph of all Protreks ever.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## hiker

casio prw 3000T.may not be the best but close enough


----------



## hoahana

hiker said:


> casio prw 3000T.may not be the best but close enough


The casio prw 3000T is nice, not too small, not too big. I like it. But I also like paw2000-1cr and prs2500t-7cr.


----------



## Smaug

PRW-3000B-5D for me:



I'm too cheap to spend the extra several hundred dollars necessary to get the -S3000 with sapphire crystal, or that would probably be The One.


----------



## tregaskin

270, 3000, 240, 260, rangeman

any of these have altimeter stopwatch riseman has?


----------



## hiker

everyone has their own choice.....my personal fav is rangeman...
as for altimeter stop watch I don't think any of models you wrote has that feature


----------



## Sedi

tregaskin said:


> 270, 3000, 240, 260, rangeman
> 
> any of these have altimeter stopwatch riseman has?


270 and 3000 only have the "treklog" feature which stores MAX, MIN, ASC and DSC. The PRW-1300 and PAW-500 (and the according non-atomic versions) did have something similar to the altimeter stopwatch - the "REC mode" which did not only store MIN, MAX, ASC and DSC but also took automatic readings of the current elevation every 15 minutes for up to 10 hours - I really like that feature - don't know why Casio got rid of it. Seems like a step back to me.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## tregaskin

if thats so, riseman has its own unique function, which is nice, now that it seems to be discontinued

offtopic sorry


----------

